# What is the best pub in Cardiff? Let's hear your suggestions!



## editor (Jan 10, 2013)

There's no shortage of decent pubs and bars in the 'Diff, but I thought it might be an idea to compile a lost of urban favourites, and maybe give them a bit of a theme ('Best pre-club pub,' 'Best traditional boozer,' 'Best music bar' etc). 

And then - maybe - when we have the next urban Cardiff meet we can do a pub crawl around them! 

Suggestions and recommendations please!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 10, 2013)

Course, it's all changed since I used to go drinking in Cardiff. The Vulcan has closed, the Park Vaults burned down, and The New Ely has become something horrible.

That said - I was always fond of the Butcher's Arms/Chapter double header, usually followed by a Canton pub crawl.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jan 10, 2013)

Beer - city arms
Six nations - Mochyn du
Cheap and cheerful with decent jukebox - queens vaults


----------



## ddraig (Jan 10, 2013)

City Arms for selection, wrap around bar and location
Albany in Roath for beer garden in summer
and the new
Andrew Buchan on Albany rd by Rhymney Brewery for cheap Welsh and other booze, a great landlord/manager who lets groups like food not bombs and the wobblies use the meeting room, and the wood fire.


----------



## bendeus (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm quite a fan of the Conway. Great beer, good atmosphere and a real community feel to it. Impromptu ceilidh bands and welsh folk and all that.

Mind, I's a bit posh like that, see


----------



## ddraig (Jan 10, 2013)

oh and the Conway of course
like the Mochyn du now and again too


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 11, 2013)

As an outsider I don't know Cardiff pubs too well but I do have a small number of faves ...

For beer (ie proper!) choice, the City Arms kicks arse most times we visit.

As _standard_ Brains pubs in the centre go, the Goat Major is my favourite. If anyone can recommend another one that sometimes includes guests from the new *micro* (specialist) section of the brewery, then that would be excellent.

Used to love the Vulcan before it bit the dust.

Want to check out the new Rhymney pub (Andrew Buchan) ASAP -- that brewery's beers kick arse 

I like the Mochyn Ddu myself, especially the location  -- but deb's not so fond -- neither of us are major fans of Vale of Glamorgan beers (usual guests), a tad bland we find. They often have an Otley on though.

Any other *regular* Cardiff outlets for Otleys, are people aware?


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 11, 2013)

Not the one where I got beaten up by bouncers, or the one my mate got his jaw broken by bouncers. Can't recall the name of them but hopefully my perfect direction sense will ensure I avoid them forever.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 11, 2013)

There's plenty to avoid in Cardiff city centre, that's for sure! 

Even more so in Swansea, which is worse.

Tend to follow the longstanding longdog principle when looking for safe pubs : "Real ale drinkers never start fights, fact"

(plus quality ale agres with me and keeps me healthy anyway!)


----------



## nogojones (Jan 11, 2013)

The Cayo is ok and it's quite local for me and the Gower over in Cathays ain't bad. Down the Docks i like the waterguard. I don't know what's good in town these days


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2013)

Classy.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 12, 2013)

quite like the Packet in the bay, last proper docks pub i think
waterguard was/can be nice - depends on current owners


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2013)

In my old stomping ground of Whitchurch/Rhiwbina, the Butchers Arms isn't too bad (Tom Jones tribute act notwithstanding) and the CCFC memorabilia naturally pleases and the Deri has a young and friendly crowd even if the pub is a little too smart for my tastes. They've started doing a good selection of real ales too.

The Pantmawr's a decent enough boozer (great for sports) while The Plough has disappointingly gone all gastro-posh.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 12, 2013)

spacemonkey said:


>


 
it's not all that bad in there. though the daytime croud can be a bit odd


----------



## bendeus (Jan 12, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> As an outsider I don't know Cardiff pubs too well but I do have a small number of faves ...
> 
> For beer (ie proper!) choice, the City Arms kicks arse most times we visit.
> 
> ...



VOG beer is utterly insipid. I'm glad I'm not the only one think this


----------



## nogojones (Jan 12, 2013)

Spent most of today in the Rummer - not a bad pub. Then stopped in O'Neils for the first time in years, which was dead cheap, but a tad minging. Would use again if drunk


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 13, 2013)

nogojones said:


> it's not all that bad in there. though the daytime croud can be a bit odd


 
I do quite fancy a pint in there.


----------



## la ressistance (Jan 13, 2013)

editor said:


> In my old stomping ground of Whitchurch/Rhiwbina, the Butchers Arms isn't too bad (Tom Jones tribute act notwithstanding) and the CCFC memorabilia naturally pleases and the Deri has a young and friendly crowd even if the pub is a little too smart for my tastes. They've started doing a good selection of real ales too.
> 
> The Pantmawr's a decent enough boozer (great for sports) while The Plough has disappointingly gone all gastro-posh.


It's all about the oak and the legion these days. Good music .


----------



## drachir (Jan 16, 2013)

Really like the Poet's Corner, although I haven't been in since the new landlord's taken over, and the old landlord was one of my favourite things about the place.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 16, 2013)

when did landlord change?


----------



## teqniq (Jan 16, 2013)

I like my local The Butcher's Arms in Llandaff partly because it's erm, my local but also because it's a proper oldschool unmodernised pub with a pretty decent selection of handpump beers. I also like the Llandaff institute next door. Whilst as it's members only, on Wednesdays it has a jam night which is open to all. In the city centre I too like the City Arms and also The Pen and Wig.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jan 16, 2013)

Popped to pen and wig today, nice pint of crwr dewi, not changed a bit that place


----------



## drachir (Jan 17, 2013)

ddraig said:


> when did landlord change?


Octoberish I think.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 17, 2013)

ta will have to have a look see


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 20, 2013)

We were in Cardiff today, and spent so much time in the newly opened Fire Island opposite the Millenium, that we didn't find enough time to get as far as the Andrew Buchan ...

Worth a check the Fire Island, a tad posh atmosphere wise, but the beer choice was absolutely class -- several from Tiny Rebel, the best new thing in Newport to happen for several years, and surprisingly unpricy for beer too.

City Arms today floated our boats also.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 20, 2013)

What's this here Fire Island then. Is it what used to be that magnificently tatty Staff Club?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 20, 2013)

Old Glamorgan staff club yes, and unrecognisable according to someone with us who'd actually been inside in its former incarnation. It's been completely refurbished, and it's huge. Really good new place for the ale lovers among us especially. Kitchen to open next week, not sure at all what the food's going to be like, but the beer choice can't be faulted on yesterday's showing.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 20, 2013)

We were briefly in the Rummer yesterday as well, beer choice a little limited compared to the above, but Wye Valley HPA is hard to find anywhere away from the Herefordshire border and that's the house beer, it's class. Good bottled beer choice too, and nice old fashioned pub atmosphere.


----------



## junglevip (Jan 20, 2013)

nogojones said:


> Spent most of today in the Rummer - not a bad pub. Then stopped in O'Neils for the first time in years, which was dead cheap, but a tad minging. Would use again if drunk


 
I like the Rummers Tavern, it's been over 10 years since I left Cardiff. The only place that I loved living in.  The Albany is also one of my faves


----------



## junglevip (Jan 20, 2013)

The Clive Arms is an oft overlooked pub


----------



## ddraig (Jan 20, 2013)

was in the Andrew Buchan yesterday, and it was busy!
and friday night was quite full too


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 20, 2013)

When we're next able to make it in Cardiff, we'll be heading for that -- I've heard nothing but good reports about the AB from quite a few sources


----------



## Supine (Jan 21, 2013)

Where is good to watch the rugby on match day? I'm heading down weekend after next for the 6 nations.

I used to like The Albany, might be good to be in town though.


----------



## junglevip (Jan 21, 2013)

I'd expect to see the Ed in the Beverly with all his tafia buddies or maybe the Halfway


----------



## junglevip (Jan 21, 2013)

Or the Park Vaults (I quite liked it in the Vaults)


----------



## ddraig (Jan 21, 2013)

Supine said:


> Where is good to watch the rugby on match day? I'm heading down weekend after next for the 6 nations.
> 
> I used to like The Albany, might be good to be in town though.


the Andrew Buchan just on corner of Albany rd has loads of screens and cheap booze
and a log fire


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jan 22, 2013)

Supine said:


> Where is good to watch the rugby on match day? I'm heading down weekend after next for the 6 nations.
> 
> I used to like The Albany, might be good to be in town though.


 mochyn du


----------



## ddraig (Jan 22, 2013)

too many blydi gogs in there!


----------



## JKaranka (Jan 24, 2013)

For Otley, the Mochyn Dy used to bring ages ago (haven't been there for a while), and I've had some several times in a row at the Pen and Wig. Btw, I like the Pen and Wig, it's just a cosy cosmopolitan pub with lots of varied crowds from locals to students, and long term regulars.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 24, 2013)

ddraig said:


> was in the Andrew Buchan yesterday, and it was busy!
> and friday night was quite full too


 
Even with it's bookie vibe, I'm starting to like the Andrew Buchan, Starting to feel a bit more homely


----------



## nogojones (Jan 24, 2013)

The Pengam Moors Social Club holds fond memories. Spent many hours in there getting slaughtered when we were supposed to be in work. Looks like a tin shack and weren't much better inside, but you could sneak back into work have a shower and clock off


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 28, 2013)

JKaranka said:


> For Otley, the Mochyn Dy used to bring ages ago (haven't been there for a while), and I've had some several times in a row at the Pen and Wig. Btw, I like the Pen and Wig, it's just a cosy cosmopolitan pub with lots of varied crowds from locals to students, and long term regulars.


 
Good mention, Pen and Wig is certainly not the best real ale pub in Cardiff, but it pretty much always has a reasonable to fair (and sometimes better than that) choice, including different/unusual ones on occasion, IME.

Yes there's a lot of students sometimes, can live with that though.

Otley in the Mochyn Du, also good call, last few times I've been over the last few months they've always had at least one. Which means our indiffernce to VoG blandness shouldn't be an issue at the MD any more.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jan 28, 2013)

City arms/moon combo sat night. The moon has a lovely vibe, the 'green shit in a jar' was very moreish!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 28, 2013)

are you the self appointed arbitrator and judge on this thread WoW?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 28, 2013)

nogojones said:


> Even with it's *bookie vibe*, I'm starting to like the Andrew Buchan, Starting to feel a bit more homely


 
Interesting you mention that, what with the AB being a Rhymney outlet. Their brewery tap in Merthyr, the Winchester (that town's only good pub?  ) also has a pronounced bookies type vibe -- near permanent C4 racing coverage and lots of beting talk from the regulars

<apols for wandering a tad offtopic -- just thought the comparison of passing interest . ... !>

ETA : impatent now to make the AB, really want to try it ASAP.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 28, 2013)

ddraig said:


> are you the self appointed arbitrator and judge on this thread WoW?


 
Just a limited/narrow  specialist 

Twas only that I know some of the better ALE outlets in the more central bits of Cardiff is all. I'm sure the rest of you have hugely more knowledge generally, would prefer to rely on you for other recommendations...

No disrespect intended ... I post about good Bristol pubs at times as well, on that forum ... and listen to BS locals as well ...


----------



## ddraig (Jan 28, 2013)

the locals there aren't BS!! 
specially the urbanite types, that i've met anyroad!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 28, 2013)

Prob right on that, tbf. Oh well one or two of them seem to know their stuff about pubs there so that's good enough for me!


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 31, 2013)

junglevip said:


> The Clive Arms is an oft overlooked pub


 
Not by me it isn't.

You a regular?


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 31, 2013)

junglevip said:


> I like the Rummers Tavern


 
I used to work there, so naturally I despise the place.

No-one mentioned the Old A yet?


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> I used to work there, so naturally I despise the place.
> 
> No-one mentioned the Old A yet?


I have trouble associating the modern Old Aracade with the boozer I went to as a kid. 

On a different note, anyone remember the old Taff Vale pub that used to be near the Capitol?







Good pub that was.

(from http://www.cardiffians.co.uk/)


----------



## junglevip (Jan 31, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> Not by me it isn't.
> 
> You a regular?


 
Not for a very long time... .. . 10 years plus.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm sort of fond of the Old A, though it's a bit of a shithole. Some mates used to run it 10 years or so back. Mad times


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 1, 2013)

editor said:


> I have trouble associating the modern Old Aracade with the boozer I went to as a kid.
> 
> On a different note, anyone remember the old Taff Vale pub that used to be near the Capitol?
> 
> ...


I wish every pub still looked like that. And you could smoke in them.


----------



## Supine (Feb 8, 2013)

I went to the Pear Tree last weekend. Very nice


----------



## ddraig (Feb 8, 2013)

it can be like, went the other night, decent seating and mostly good service, good building with the spiral staircase
sometimes can be a few braying knobbers in there!

were you visiting or living round these parts?
and Greebo ! you been there?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 8, 2013)

ddraig said:


> <snip>were you visiting or living round these parts?
> and Greebo ! you been there?


What's it to you where I've been?  Having temped behind the pass in half a dozen or so places I can fully empathise with not being too keen on anywhere you've worked; even the cleanest and best run ones tend to have a few things which put you off their food or drink.  You really don't want to know.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 8, 2013)

sorry
just wondered if you'd been to the Pear tree in Cardiff, would happily buy you a drink if you were passing through as i live in the vicinity
i don't get the rest of your post sorry


----------



## Supine (Feb 9, 2013)

ddraig said:


> it can be like, went the other night, decent seating and mostly good service, good building with the spiral staircase
> sometimes can be a few braying knobbers in there!
> 
> were you visiting or living round these parts?
> and Greebo ! you been there?


 
I used to live on the same street about ten years ago. And albany rd. and treharris st. and cathedral rd. Just visiting for the rugby though. I love that area of cardiff, wish I could move back


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 9, 2013)

buggar it!! i love the claude lol


----------



## shygirl (Feb 9, 2013)

I worked behind in the bar in the Claude for a few months, about 32 years ago.  My mother worked there for years, when it was run by Brenda and, er, can't remember her hubby's name.  Was in the Lansdowne last night, thought it looked a bit odd, sort of bar and tea room feel to it.  Lovely staff, good drinks, etc., but not what it used to be!


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2013)

I need to get back to Cardiff soon and clock up some more pubs!


----------



## Supine (Feb 9, 2013)

Last saturday I went to:

Goat Major
Bed Room?
10 Feet Tall
Fire & Ice  < major mistake on match day, no beer left at 8pm. It's only been open a few weeks though
Pear Tree


----------



## nogojones (Feb 10, 2013)

shygirl said:


> I worked behind in the bar in the Claude for a few months, about 32 years ago. My mother worked there for years, when it was run by Brenda and, er, can't remember her hubby's name. Was in the Lansdowne last night, thought it looked a bit odd, sort of bar and tea room feel to it. Lovely staff, good drinks, etc., but not what it used to be!


 

I think I preferred the Lansdowne before they tarted it up (and put the prices up)


----------



## shygirl (Feb 10, 2013)

When it was a proper pub...I was a bit worried in there cos my brother swore a few times and there was a family a few feet away from us.  This was 8ish.  Kids in pubs early is ok, I'm not sure I like it later in the evening.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 10, 2013)

Supine said:


> Last saturday I went to:
> 
> Fire & Ice < major mistake on match day, no beer left at 8pm. It's only been open a few weeks though


 
We were in the Fire Island  (surely you mean there  ) yesterday, for the unexpected Wales victory against France  

Packed to the rafters, but plenty of beer left throughout. Maybe they've sorted their ideas out 

We'll be back at some point over Easter w/e. It's a great pub


----------



## ddraig (Feb 10, 2013)

still not been in there!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 10, 2013)

The crofts is a good pub to go- the new owner has done so much with it he deserves support


----------



## Supine (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, Fire Island. Glad they've restocked their beer 

(I was drunk by that point)


----------



## Infidel Castro (Feb 18, 2013)

Fire island wants finishing.  A travesty of a re-fit.

Best pubs for me are still City Arms (since fatman left to be replaced by fatman 2) and Queen's Vaults.  Epic pubbage.  Second place to the Goat.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 9, 2013)

Infidel Castro said:


> Fire island wants finishing. A travesty of a re-fit.


 
See what you mean, but surely the excellent beer range is more important?



> Best pubs for me are still City Arms (since fatman left to be replaced by fatman 2) and Queen's Vaults. Epic pubbage. Second place to the Goat.


 
Would put City Arms best of those three ... we were in both Fire Island and the City Arms yesterday 

And we'll finally make it to the Andrew Buchan on 16 April as we'll be going to the King Charles gig nearby, that night. Tuesday night beers ftw!


----------



## JKaranka (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, the Fire Island refurbish makes me cringe. It's as if to make out that the former venue was crap and had crumbling walls and exposed bricks, when they've just pretty much done all the 'fixing' by hammering stuff of the walls.

The Crofts is very good, I just wish they had three ales on pump!


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 18, 2013)

Next time we make it to Fire Island, we'll attempt a proper critique of the interior design and decor, instead of heading stright for the row of pumps and struggling with the multiple beer choices ...... oh hang on!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 18, 2013)

The telly in The City Arms packed up three-quarters of the way though the match on Saturday - there was nearly a riot! Stupid hired-in security guard who was delighting in being a bit of a cunt on the door while it was lashing down and people queuing before the match shit himself and was away on his heels!


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 18, 2013)

If that's the feller I'm thinking of, he's a total arse.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Mar 18, 2013)

I watched the match in here http://www.revoluciondecuba.com/bar/cardiff Fair play they kept the numbers down so didn't get squashed, two bars helped keep the beer flowing, very friendly and some blood lovely dark rum. Yum.


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 3, 2013)

i boycotted the Pear Tree after some diabolical customer service a couple of years back.... I tell anyone who will listen not to go in there it was so bad.

Bring back Billabong


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 3, 2013)

Billabong was such a half-hearted SA Brain stab at an Aussie pub* it was almost charming. I'd like to enjoy my SA gold with a surfboard nail-gunned to the ceiling please.

*Brains HQ meeting - the kids seem to like Australia, what can we do about it?


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 3, 2013)

yeh the theme pub idea was well past its expiry date....and the place could definitely have done with a lick of paint and a quick shake-n-vac....

but Pear Tree can choke on a testicle.....


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2013)

yeah they just copied juno
and it bloody works
staff are a bit slow and up themselves as are a lot of people that go in there. and they have a 'pram park' alcove 
yeah billabong was a bit sticky/smelly
it is the closest place to me so sometimes get last orders.

welcome RMB


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 3, 2013)

cheers ddraig....its good to be here....

I actually quite like Juno


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2013)

ai not too bad when you can get a table and the staff are paying attention
had a bit of a plastic container in my food in there and totally tasteless hummus so not eating in there again


----------



## The Understudy (Jun 8, 2013)

My Favourite Cardiff pub is the Queens Vaults on Westgate Street. Decent prices and the it has a pretty decent Jukebox to boot too!
Bit of an alternative vibe amongst some on the punters on the weekend. 
All in all its a nice place to drink


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 16, 2022)

Any updates from the Welshies? Got a few hours to kill this Saturday...


----------



## teqniq (Jun 16, 2022)

The beer garden at The Heathcock in Llandaff is nice. They have a good selection of real ales if that's your thing too.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 16, 2022)

teqniq said:


> The beer garden at The Heathcock in Llandaff is nice. They have a good selection of real ales if that's your thing too.




More of a lager lout tbh. Ideally somewhere with decent food.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 16, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> More of a lager lout tbh. Ideally somewhere with decent food.


Does nice food too but not cheap. Caveat: I haven't eaten there myself but friends say it's good. Got some kind of good review from Jay Rayner in the Graun.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 16, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Any updates from the Welshies? Got a few hours to kill this Saturday...


Plenty of towny place for ya


----------



## nogojones (Jun 16, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Any updates from the Welshies? Got a few hours to kill this Saturday...


I don't think there's any pubs these days I'd rate. They've mostly been turned into student apartments.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 17, 2022)

edit as I responded to the wrong poster and the pub I though of don't do more than a pack of nuts for dinner


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 17, 2022)

I'm sure it's probably not the best pub in Cardiff, being a spoons and all, but I am required to mention every time the subject comes up that the Ernest Willows does have some very fancy toilets.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2022)

Here's the hot suggestions from Design My Night






						Best Pubs in Cardiff
					

Explore Cardiff's best pubs. From gorgeous gastropubs and craft beers to charming old boozers boasting beautiful beer gardens, these pubs will cater to all your needs whether it be a classic Sunday roast or boozy brunch you're after.




					www.designmynight.com
				




Trip Advisor reckons that Turtle Bay is the second best pub in Cardiff so that shows you how fill of shit that site is. 

I've never been here but it looks interesting:

109 Crwys Road, Cathays, Cardiff CF24 4NF
Cathays Beer House









						The 33 best pubs in Cardiff no matter what your taste
					

You're never too far away from a good boozer in the Welsh capital




					www.walesonline.co.uk
				




The Pen and Wig keeps coming up, but that's another boozer I'm yet to visit 






						Pen & Wig - Pubs in Cardiff serving traditional pub food
					

Welcome to Pen & Wig in Cardiff, a traditional pub serving classic pub food. Book Now For Christmas in Cardiff.




					www.classicinns.co.uk


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 29, 2022)

that's my local.  it's very good.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 29, 2022)

P&W or Cathay's BH?


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 25, 2022)

Cathays Beer House.  Don't get to go there very often sadly.


----------

